# alternatives to Zantac/Pepcid?



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi:I'm scheduled for major surgery in 2 weeks and so I have to stop the prescription Zantac, along with the DGL.Dr. said to take Tums if I feel any symptoms. Anyone have any ideas for an alternative, over the counter medication that might help, in case I get into trouble? Main symptom is lump in throat.Thanks!


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Tums does absolutely nothing for me but add calcium to my diet. Gaviscon liquid is very effective for me, often keeps me off the Pepcid. So far I've been able to stay away from things like Nexium, which I would prefer not to take. Chewable Gaviscon tablets work well too, must be taken with water though.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I take ginger caps now..they do a decent job of reducing acid as well as settling the stomache.


----------

